#  > OVERIGE FORA >  > DE LOUNGE >  >  HBO Licht en Geluids techniek

## rogierck

Hallo,

Ik ben op zoek naar iemand die een HBO opleiding licht en geluids techniek volgt of op zoek is naar een zo'n soort HBO opleiding. Ik heb stad en land afgezocht naar zo'n opleiding (op HBO niveau) maar ik kan het nergens vinden. Ik zou graag iemand in contact willen komen dit zelfde probleem heeft.

Voor de duidelijkheid ik ben op zoek naar een HBO opleiding en niet naar een MBO opleiding!

Gr Rogier

----------


## Steve89

Hej,
Volgens mij zit er een HBO in Amsterdam. Dat is dan wel een theatertechniek. Het wordt gegeven op de theaterschool in Amsterdam.

----------


## Max

Hilversum:
HBO Audio en Design

Heerle:
Cmd (communication en multimedia design).

Brussel:
SAE

Utrecht:
Hogeschool voor de Kunsten

----------


## moderator

Amsterdam: SAE

Rotterdam: SAE

----------


## 4uss

> Heerle:
> Cmd (communication en multimedia design).



Ik wil niet vervelend doen, maar CMD is bij mij op school (Haagse Hogeschool) een Informaticaopleiding, en daar leer je websites maken met leuke flash-dingetjes... maar niet iets met geluidstechniek hoor...

----------


## rogierck

Ik ben weer een stuk wijzer geworden.. maar ik heb nog niet ech gevonden wat ik zoek.

Een particuliere opleiding is veelste duur en de opleiding duurt maar een paar maanden (SAE).

Ik ben al naar een opendag geweest van MEM (haarlem) dat is op zich wel een leuke opleiding maar er zitten weinig technische kanten aan die opleiding.

Ga vooral door met jullie idee hierover..........

allemaal alvast bedankt.....

----------


## moderator

Als je echt wat nuttigs wil gaan leren en later snel doorgroeien in deze branche...blijf vooral weg van de opleidingen die je specifiek opleiden!

Helaas staan deze opleidingen nog steeds in de kinderschoenen.
Voor wat betreft de HBO opleiding in Amsterdam, sluit redelijk aan bij de wensen die uit de theaterkant komen, maar de verhuurbedrijven in Nderland/Belgie stellen ook zeer veel prijs op brains met een praktische opstelling en een technische achtergrond.

Een technische opleiding biedt je meer mogelijkheden dan alleen de vrij specifieke entertainment branche.

just my 2cents...

----------


## Max

> Ik wil niet vervelend doen, maar CMD is bij mij op school (Haagse Hogeschool) een Informaticaopleiding, en daar leer je websites maken met leuke flash-dingetjes... maar niet iets met geluidstechniek hoor...



Ik las op een ander forum het volgende:

Je kunt de tak audio video kiezen, Hier krijg je onderandere een jaar het vak: editing, lighting and videomixing. Hier kan je je dan weer in gaan specialiseren.

Het is een samenwerkingsverband tussen 3 scholen, en je studeerd dan ook ruime tijd in het buitenland. Mocht je meer willen weten, kijk dan op de site:
www.hszuyd.nl/viewStudy.jsp?submenu=7&contentID=33&opleiding=497
of:
www.c-md.nl

----------


## 4uss

> Ik las op een ander forum het volgende:
> 
> Je kunt de tak audio video kiezen, Hier krijg je onderandere een jaar het vak: editing, lighting and videomixing. Hier kan je je dan weer in gaan specialiseren.
> 
> Het is een samenwerkingsverband tussen 3 scholen, en je studeerd dan ook ruime tijd in het buitenland. Mocht je meer willen weten, kijk dan op de site:
> www.hszuyd.nl/viewStudy.jsp?submenu=7&contentID=33&opleiding=497
> of:
> www.c-md.nl



Ok, dat is dan toevallig voor die school zo. Maar ik wil dus even waarschuwen dat CMD niet op alle scholen hetzelfde betekent! Dus niet: ow, bij mij zit er ook eentje in de buurt, dus ik ga die opleiding doen... die vlieger gaat niet op, helaas...

PS: Die eerste link die je noemt geeft bij mij een mooie 404 error...

Uit die andere site die je geeft kan ik niet opmaken dat je daar echt iets met geluid of licht leert. Audio/Video is in dit soort opleidingen meer een muziekje maken en een filmpje schieten, en dat leuk monteren. Ik kan het natuurlijk mis hebben, maar dat onderdeel zit ook bij CMD op de Haagse Hogeschool.

----------


## rinus bakker

> Voor wat betreft de HBO opleiding in Amsterdam, sluit redelijk aan bij de wensen die uit de theaterkant komen, ...........



nou nou die opmerking is wel heel erg 'enthousiast', want ondanks het toevoegen van woord 'redelijk' is er heel wat op die stelling af te dingen.
De HBO in Amsterdam is veel meer creatief/artistiek dan technisch hoor. Dat komt omdat _het infuus van de subsidiestroom_ dan beter gegarandeerd kan worden. 




> maar de verhuurbedrijven in Nederland/Belgie stellen ook zeer veel prijs op brains met een praktische opstelling en een technische achtergrond.



deze laatstgenoemde combi zal het altijd winnen van een papiertje van die kwezelige opleiding als die uit de Hoofdstad.

----------


## moderator

was het meest positieve wat mn toetsenbord wilde tiepen rinus...

----------


## jurjen_barel

> Hallo,
> 
> Ik ben op zoek naar iemand die een HBO opleiding licht en geluids techniek volgt of op zoek is naar een zo'n soort HBO opleiding. Ik heb stad en land afgezocht naar zo'n opleiding (op HBO niveau) maar ik kan het nergens vinden. Ik zou graag iemand in contact willen komen dit zelfde probleem heeft.
> 
> Voor de duidelijkheid ik ben op zoek naar een HBO opleiding en niet naar een MBO opleiding!
> 
> Gr Rogier



Over de HBO-opleiding in Amsterdam (de OTT) bestaat al een uitgebreid topic. Zelf zit ik hier op en het heeft inderdaad een enorme artistieke kant (zoals Rinus al aanhaalde), maar op zich heb ik er zelf geen problemen mee. Zorg dat je naast de opleiding lekker bijklust bij een theater en een evenementenbedrijf en je leert vanzelf welke theoretische stof je waar moet plaatsen in je bovenkamer. Theorie en praktijk combineren is nog altijd een hele mooie middenweg.  :Wink:

----------


## rogierck

> Als je echt wat nuttigs wil gaan leren en later snel doorgroeien in deze branche...blijf vooral weg van de opleidingen die je specifiek opleiden!



Wat bedoel je hier presies mee... Wat versta je presies onder een specifieke opleiding??..

Als ik gewoon een HBO(variant van sound & vision) opleiding zoek, zou ik dan wel of niet naar de theaterschool moeten gaan of CMD opleiding moeten volgen??

Is Mem een wel een goed alternatief?

----------


## moderator

Ik bedoel een technische opleiding...electronica bijvoorbeeld.

----------


## vasco

Bij ons worden vooral mensen aangenomen met MTS/HTS opleidingen en wij hebben hier nog niemand met een alternatieve opleiding. Ik ben toch erg blij met de jongens die ook nog weten hoe een soldeerbout te hanteren en de theorie kennen achter electronica.

Aan creativiteit bij een storing heb ik niet zoveel. Iemand die weet hoe het werkt en bij calamiteiten rustig blijft en weet waar te beginnen des te meer.

----------


## nielsb

Leer je dat niet bij theatertechniek dan?
Oke, ik kan natuurlijk wel solderen en weet ook wel de simpele techniek.. 
Maar het lijkt me dat je in theaters ook wel moet solderen en techniek moet kennen om eventuele problemen op te kunnen lossen? 
En wat word er precies met artistieke kant bedoelt? 
Ben net als rogier nog zoekende na passende opleiding na mijn havo-diploma.

Groetjes

----------


## GoTMoRe

> Leer je dat niet bij theatertechniek dan?
> Oke, ik kan natuurlijk wel solderen en weet ook wel de simpele techniek.. 
> Maar het lijkt me dat je in theaters ook wel moet solderen en techniek moet kennen om eventuele problemen op te kunnen lossen? 
> En wat word er precies met artistieke kant bedoelt? 
> Ben net als rogier nog zoekende na passende opleiding na mijn havo-diploma.
> 
> Groetjes



En wat verwacht je dan nog meer van een Theater opleiding ALS ze dit al bieden? En zelfs dat zie ik nog niet voor me..

Het aller handiste zou zijn gewoon een elektro opleiding, dan kun je tenminste nog eens een versterker openschroeven oid en repareren.

De meeste dingen van dit vak zul je toch echt in de praktijk moeten leren ( en zo heeft totnutoe iedereen dat volgens mij gedaan? ) En de theorie achter een XLR plug zal ook wel erg boeient zijn..

Ik begin niet aan zon opleiding, mede omdat je er in mijn ogen helemaal geen f*ck aan hebt. Aan een elektro opleiding begin ik ook niet omdat ik de verpleegkunde in wil, en nadat ik mn 4e jaar vmbo heb gehad begin ik met mbo psychologie en dan door met hbo..

----------


## HR Soundproductions

Met verbazing lees ik iedere keer weer over diverse soorten opleidingen, het liefst met de toevoeging HBO erbij. Let wel heren, kennis is nog niet altijd kunde !

Helemaal mee eens dat een opleiding voor een basis of fundament kan zorgen, maar jammergenoeg heeft de praktijk vele verschijningsvormen. Ik wil hiermee aangeven dat voor een aantal zaken enige basale kennis niet ontbeerd kan worden, de werkelijke toets is nog altijd de praktijk! 

Ervaring, technische creativiteit, probleemoplossend werken en overzicht hebben en houden zijn geen modules op school waar je studiepunten mee kan verdienen, maar wel noodzakelijk zijn om je in de praktijk staande te houden.

Ik kraak overigens geen opleidingen af, maar probeer aan te geven dat een opleiding ( voor mij om het even welke ) slechts het startpunt is, de rest komt erna. Nunquam perfectum zullen we maar zeggen?

----------


## nielsb

ik verwacht van zo opleiding dat ze je leren hoe je de apparatuur moet gebruiken. 
Maar ik begin nu toch wel te twijfelen als ik jullie berichten zo lees, volgensmij kan ik beter een MBO opleiding volgen die toch iets met het onderwerp te maken heeft en dan de rest toch maar leren in de praktijk.

----------


## jurjen_barel

> ik verwacht van zo opleiding dat ze je leren hoe je de apparatuur moet gebruiken. 
> Maar ik begin nu toch wel te twijfelen als ik jullie berichten zo lees, volgensmij kan ik beter een MBO opleiding volgen die toch iets met het onderwerp te maken heeft en dan de rest toch maar leren in de praktijk.



Het bedienen staat ook zeker voorop in de opleiding. "Hoe bedien je de apparatuur" is namelijk niet alleen maar op knopjes drukken, het is hoe je alle apparatuur samen gebruikt als instrument in de totale voorstelling. Er zijn helaas nog altijd lichtmannen aan het werk die een show draaien door met hun gezicht naar beneden gericht boven de lichttafel te hangen, terwijl de voorstelling toch echt op een podium iets verder weg plaatsvindt. De opleiding laat alle aspecten van het theater zien, om de studenten te leren hoe ze het beste de technologie, de kennis en de bediening daarvan kunnen inpassen in de voorstelling. Ook is er uitgebreid de ruimte om te experimenteren met wat je maar wilt. In de praktijk zijn het al snel de meer ervaren mensen die de shows gaan draaien, want als daar iets fout gaat, krijg je boze (betalende) toeschouwers. In school MAG je die fouten maken, je wordt aangemoedigd om dingen te proberen en zo zie je zelf wat wel en niet werkt.

Tuurlijk kun je alles in de praktijk leren, maar is een goede basis met een hoop theorie dan zo overbodig? En alhoewel de opleiding zegt dat je wordt opgeleid tot technicus, hoeft dit nog niet altijd zo te zijn. Zo heeft een pas afgestudeerde student van de zomer een baan aangeboden gekregen als productieleider bij een gezelschap. Vice versa zijn er ook genoeg productiestudenten die ook weer in de techniek belanden, maar dat is een ander verhaal....

Dan ga ik nu snel douchen, ik heb straks een kroegentocht met de eerste jaars studenten.  :Wink:

----------


## nielsb

Kroegentocht?
ik ga toch maar studeren :Stick Out Tongue: 
nee, maar ik ga denk ik toch wel HBO theatertechniek doen, bedankt voor jullie mededelingen, hoop dat Rogier nu ook voldoende weet..

----------


## Studio 2000 uden

:Big Grin:  probeer anders het IAB te utrecht eens te bezoeken.
ik ben nu sinds 2 weken bezig met een fulltime opleiding theater techniek. deze duurt 1 jaar en wordt gegeven in Utrecht in Het Rasa theater en in het mediacenter. van tv utrecht
Dit bevalt me erg goed moet ik zeggen  :Big Grin:  
geen gelul met nederlands en engels, maar gewoon de keiharde realiteit 8 uur per dag licht geluid of algemene theater techniek, van echt vakmensen. Dus geen omgeschoolde gymleraar. zoals dat op mbo's wel eens voorkomt.

ik zal op dit forum wel de vorderingen gaan posten zodat iedereen kan lezen wat wij daar eigenlijk allemaal doen.

| IAB opleidingen - Instituut voor audio- en belichtingstechniek |

----------


## AJB

Check de HKU ook vooral eens... Op artistiek gebied een veel interessanter aanbod, en gezien de economische vakken ook veel realistischer (creatief ben je of niet, maar zakelijke inzicht kun je verwerven).

Niet alleen bachelor maar zelfs Master degree... Veel degelijker en doordachter dan de OTT clan met iets teveel waaierige praatjes, en iets te weinig selectie-criteria... Als je ziet wat daar studeert (en op locatie loopt te blaten), ben je meteen al het vertrouwen in de opleiding kwijt (of zullen we in dit geval maar spreken van een afleiding ?)

----------


## jurjen_barel

> Check de HKU ook vooral eens... Op artistiek gebied een veel interessanter aanbod, en gezien de economische vakken ook veel realistischer (creatief ben je of niet, maar zakelijke inzicht kun je verwerven).
> 
> Niet alleen bachelor maar zelfs Master degree... Veel degelijker en doordachter dan de OTT clan met iets teveel waaierige praatjes, en iets te weinig selectie-criteria... Als je ziet wat daar studeert (en op locatie loopt te blaten), ben je meteen al het vertrouwen in de opleiding kwijt (of zullen we in dit geval maar spreken van een afleiding ?)



Alleen is de OTT toch echt een opleiding voor techniek en heeft de HKU absoluut geen theatertechniekopleiding. Wel een aantal media-opleidingen die in de buurt komen. Ik vind dit dus totaal niet te vergelijken.

----------


## AJB

Het technische gedeelte is enkel in de praktijk te beoefenen en aan te leren (op serieus niveau althans). Mijn mening is dat de HKU een veel passender programma biedt voor ECHTE leidinggevenden in het theater (en dat pretendeert de OTT dan al weer jaren...(onterecht mijns inziens)).

De professional in het theater moet bovenal feeling hebben met het vak (en dat kan prima via stage en werkervaring). Voornamelijk gaat het hier om liefhebberij, en dat is de grootste basisvoorwaarde. Als professioneel leidinggevende moet je daarnaast verstand hebben van management, financiele aspecten, en uiteraard ook veel productietechnische kanten van het vak. Nu is de kunst om een balans te kunnen vinden, en compromissen te creeren die geen afbraak doen aan het creatieve product. Die kunst wordt op de OTT op dit moment zeker niet gedoceerd, en de air die hangt aan bepaalde technische lessen is gewoon bovennatuurlijk vergroot. Krijgen jullie les op een compulite of hog3 ? Op het HBO moet het dan toch mogelijk zijn om in een week of 8 een serieuze operator af te leveren ??? Als jullie les krijgen in belichting moet je toch niet teveel neuzelen en gewoon een echte productie meedraaien ALS belichter (lees: heel anders dan assisterend stagaire).

Veel ervaring wordt opgedaan door gewoon "voor de leeuwen" te stappen, en de opleiding maakt mensen daar gewoon niet voor klaar. Ik heb in de praktijk ervaren dat de afgestudeerden niet functioneren als zelfstandig technicus, laat staan als leidinggevende !!!

----------


## jurjen_barel

> Het technische gedeelte is enkel in de praktijk te beoefenen en aan te leren (op serieus niveau althans). Mijn mening is dat de HKU een veel passender programma biedt voor ECHTE leidinggevenden in het theater (en dat pretendeert de OTT dan al weer jaren...(onterecht mijns inziens)).



Zeker waar. Naast de vele theorielessen hebben we zeker wel projecten waarin de lessen in de praktijk terugkomen, maar we worden ook aangemoedigd om naast de opleiding in het weekend in een theater te gaan werken. De theorie is dan een toevoeging om het praktijkgedeelte sneller op te pakken en beter te begrijpen.





> De professional in het theater moet bovenal feeling hebben met het vak (en dat kan prima via stage en werkervaring). Voornamelijk gaat het hier om liefhebberij, en dat is de grootste basisvoorwaarde. Als professioneel leidinggevende moet je daarnaast verstand hebben van management, financiele aspecten, en uiteraard ook veel productietechnische kanten van het vak. Nu is de kunst om een balans te kunnen vinden, en compromissen te creeren die geen afbraak doen aan het creatieve product.



Juist de meeste theorielessen gaan over die managementvaardigheden waarover jij spreekt. We hebben lessen financieën, projectmanagement, productieorganisatie, effectieve communicatie, etc. Lijkt me toch zeker niet te weinig?





> Die kunst wordt op de OTT op dit moment zeker niet gedoceerd, en de air die hangt aan bepaalde technische lessen is gewoon bovennatuurlijk vergroot. Krijgen jullie les op een compulite of hog3 ? Op het HBO moet het dan toch mogelijk zijn om in een week of 8 een serieuze operator af te leveren ???



De opleiding heeft absoluut niet als doelstelling om een lichting operators af te leveren. Er is ook zo'n enorm scala aan tafels dat je onmogelijk alles kan aanleren. Bovendien zijn lang niet al die grote tafels aanwezig, laat staan dat iedere student voor zichzelf er mee kan oefenen. Een tafel waar we wel meerdere exemplaren van hebben staan en waar we op flink wat (binnenschoolse) producties mee werken is de Compulite Spark (Top). In het project waar mijn klas nu mee bezig is komende weken, is het ook de bedoeling dat we deze tafel goed in de vingers leren krijgen. Verder krijgen we de ruimte om uitgebreid met de aanwezige tafels te kunnen 'spelen'. De lichttechnici zijn ook bereid om je met de tafel te helpen. Mensen die dus graag operator worden, kunnen het ook zeker worden.





> Als jullie les krijgen in belichting moet je toch niet teveel neuzelen en gewoon een echte productie meedraaien ALS belichter (lees: heel anders dan assisterend stagaire).



Vandaar dat we binnen school ook zelf producties draaien. Al aan het einde van het eerste jaar krijg je (vaak in tweetallen) de gehele technische verantwoordelijkheid over voorstellingen van de dans- en toneelvoorstellingen van de andere opleidingen binnen de school. En daarnaast werken veel studenten in hun vrije tijd in een theater of reizen met een gezelschap mee.





> Veel ervaring wordt opgedaan door gewoon "voor de leeuwen" te stappen, en de opleiding maakt mensen daar gewoon niet voor klaar. Ik heb in de praktijk ervaren dat de afgestudeerden niet functioneren als zelfstandig technicus, laat staan als leidinggevende !!!



De opleiding heeft nooit gezegd dat afgestudeerde mensen meteen als leidinggevenden aan de slag kunnen, ze zegt alleen dat het een opleiding is voor leidinggevende. In de lessen krijg je (tot op een zekere hoogte) inzicht in hoe organisaties in elkaar steken en hoe je je rol als leidinggevende zou moeten vervullen. Daarnaast spelen de persoonlijkheden van de studenten uiteraard een enorm grote rol. Je ziet in elkaar ook meteen wie leidinggevende capaciteiten heeft en wie niet. Er zijn klasgenoten van wie ik (op dit moment) niet zal verwachten dat ze zich als leidinggevende zullen redden, maar zo zitten er ook enkelingen tussen die dat eventueel al wel zouden kunnen. Dit is puur op basis van vakkennis (theorie en praktijk) en hoe hun voorkomen is (communicerend vermogen, betrouwbaarheid, eigen presentatie).

Dat alle OTT-ers in 1 hokje kunnen worden geschoven is dan ook zeker niet waar. Een flink aantal van deze studenten komen pas op de opleiding, nadat ze al een paar jaar in het veld hebben meegemaakt (hoezo gebrek aan praktijkervaring?) en bij een enkel iemand heb ik zelfs nog vraagtekens wat diegene eigenlijk in de theatertechniek zoekt. Namen zal ik verder niet noemen. De studieleiding kan hier ook weinig aan doen, zij moeten immers mensen toelaten op basis van een eerste indruk in de vorm van een (toch best uitgebreide) selectie. Dat je dan eens een OTT-er met te weinig ervaring tegenkomt zal dan ook niet zo raar zijn.

----------


## kokkie

Hey Jurjen, AJB, jullie lijken op elkaar, wisten jullie dat al???
Als het over jullie favoriete onderwerp gaat worden jullie allebei even fel, bij de één is dat OTT en bij de ander de GrandMA.

Maar goed, terug naar de OTT op dit moment. 
Technisch heb je er geen zak aan alleen wordt dat je niet verteld, terwijl ze op de HKU misschien vertellen dat je geen techniek krijgt. Of dat de HKU een goede opleiding maakt en of één van de twee beter is in het afleveren van mensen met een HBO management opleiding die aan het theater hebben geroken, dat weet ik niet. 
Dat de mensen daar oogkleppen op hebben weet ik wel. Operators afleveren op een Sparktop? De afslag die Compulite in eerste instantie heeft gemist door geen gereedschap te maken waar je volgens de huidige en toenmalige norm bewegend licht mee kan bedienen hebben ze op de OTT ook gemist en daarom krijg je les op een Sparktop. Waardeloos!
Tachtig procent van de mensen die afgestudeerd zijn aan de OTT kunnen niet zelfstandig een dag meedraaien op een 1 a 2 trailer lichtklus. De verantwoordelijkheid om alleen maar bij een touw te staan en knopen los te maken voor de persoon boven ze is al te zwaar. Waar 3 collega's zich een breuk tillen kunnen ze gewoon met de handen in de zak staan toekijken zonder een poot uit te steken, maar aan de andere kant weten ze wel alles zo goed. Als je voor jezelf al geen werk ziet, dan kan je ook geen leiding geven! Die andere 20% van de OTT afgestudeerden die ik ken, is pas met zijn opleiding begonnen toen hij al ruim 5 jaar full time bezig was in het licht . Dat is iemand waar je wat aan hebt. Helaas is hij dus maar 20% van de OTT'ers die ik ken.

----------


## AJB

> Hey Jurjen, AJB, jullie lijken op elkaar, wisten jullie dat al???
> Als het over jullie favoriete onderwerp gaat worden jullie allebei even fel, bij de één is dat OTT en bij de ander de GrandMA.



Hahahahaha  :Big Grin:   Met als verschil dat de MA ook echt een goed product afleverd :P Verder ben ik het compleet eens met je argumenten over de OTT, diezelfde ervaring heb ik er ook mee.

Mijn insteek over operators jurjen, heeft te maken met het NIVEAU !! Het zal me serieus jeuken wat voor tafel jullie aanleren, maar kies je dan toch voor iets, leer dan ook ECHT werken op zo'n apparaat. Wat Kokkie terecht aangeeft; waarom leren jullie in ***snaam een tafel die amper moving light kan aansturen ? Da's toch serieus achterhaald allemaal...

----------


## AJB

Oooh ja... ik heb een voorstel voor de eerste les op het OTT, die elke maand ook herhaald dient te worden...

- Men neme een Pieter Smit MegaTrailer (dubbele laadbodem)
- Men neme een enorme hoeveelheid flightcases, klein/groot, zwaar/licht
- Men neme daarvan precies zoveel dat het NET gaat passen
- Men drukt deze op verantwoorde wijze in de trailer
- Haalt ze er weer uit
- Dit alles binnen 60 minuten

Herhaal dit 3 keer...

----------


## jurjen_barel

> Oooh ja... ik heb een voorstel voor de eerste les op het OTT, die elke maand ook herhaald dient te worden...
> 
> - Men neme een Pieter Smit MegaTrailer (dubbele laadbodem)
> - Men neme een enorme hoeveelheid flightcases, klein/groot, zwaar/licht
> - Men neme daarvan precies zoveel dat het NET gaat passen
> - Men drukt deze op verantwoorde wijze in de trailer
> - Haalt ze er weer uit
> - Dit alles binnen 60 minuten
> 
> Herhaal dit 3 keer...



Mag ik dan ook een tip aandragen voor les 1? KABELS ROLLEN!! Ik heb na bijna een vol jaar OTT nog klasgenoten met een vragende blik in de ogen en een losse kabel in de handen zien staan en die je dan moeilijk kunnen volgen als je uitlegt dat je zo'n kabel tussen duim en wijsvinger een klein stukje moet _rollen_ om een mooi lusje te kunnen maken.  :Confused:  

Nee, de opleiding is niet heilig en ik leer inderdaad ook liever een Hog of Pearl kennen dan een Sparkje, maar dat zal iets voor de toekomst zijn. Er veranderen op dit moment veel dingen. Hoewel 70% van mijn klasgenoten nog niet eens weten wat het verschil is tussen Speakon 2p en 4p, krijgen de nieuwe 1ste jaars _wel_ al meteen intensief geluidsles. Iets waar onze klas zich ook wel heeft beklaagd bij de studieleiding. Er gebeurt veel: nieuwe docenten, nieuwe aankopen (vorig jaar ineens ook een nieuwe Yamaha DM1000 erbij als voorbeeld), nieuwe lessen...

Rome is ook niet in één dag gebouwd en de OTT zal zeker ook niet binnen nu en 5 jaar een waterdicht programma hebben, dat geef ik graag toe.  :Smile:

----------


## moderator

Zijn er gegevens bekend over de uitstroom van gediplomeerde OTT studenten?
Hoeveel procent wordt binnen twee jaar na afronden opleiding werkzaam op post-HBO niveau in de branche?
Hoeveel procent van de gediplomeerde uitstroom is na twe werkzaam op een managament positie in een andere branche?

Achterliggende gedachte: Hotelschool levert ieder jaar een kudde nieuwe managers af, Procentueel gezien is daar na twee jaar 20% ( gewogen gemiddelde) werkzaam van in de branche, op een managament positie.

Ben heel benieuwd of de OTT ook een dergelijk percentage haalt.

----------


## nielsb

Hoi ben ik weer een keer,

Ik ben samen met rogier steeds bezig om een geschikte opleiding te vinden en onze voorlopige keus is het IAB in Utrecht. 
Zijn hier nog mensen met een bepaalde mening over deze opleiding? En studie2000uden zit erop en zou hiervan verslag doen? Ben toch wel nieuwsgierig geworden...

----------


## aliblabla

Is die studie van het IAB geen particuliere studie? en heb je dus geen recht op studiefinanciering, of wel? weet het ook niet meer, maar zag ze vorig jaar op de studiebeurs, en meen me zoiets te kunnen herrinneren

----------


## Drive inn tnt

Om nog even terug te komen op het verhaal van jurjen, begrijp ik het nou goed dat je na 1 jaar een complete (interne)productie met 2 man moet zien te regelen?

----------


## nielsb

de IAB is een particuliere opleiding, ze geven daar in 1 jaar hetzelfde als 4 jaar mbo theatertechniek alleen dan zonder de vakken die je eigelijk niet direct nodig hebt zoals Engels, Nederlands enz.
Je krijgt hier volgensmij idd. geen studiefinancering voor. Hier zou je wel eventueel een lening of iets dergelijks voor kunnen afsluiten heb ik mij laten vertellen.

----------


## jurjen_barel

> Om nog even terug te komen op het verhaal van jurjen, begrijp ik het nou goed dat je na 1 jaar een complete (interne)productie met 2 man moet zien te regelen?



Klopt. Aan het eind van het jaar hebben diverse tweetallen kleine eindejaarspresentaties van andere opleidingen technisch ondersteund. Zelf overleggen met de makers, zelf lichtplan tekenen, zelf geluidsplan maken, zelf alles inhangen/neerzetten, zelf programmeren, zelf draaien en (uiteraard) zelf breken.

Nu zijn dat geen producties die in de grote zaal of danstheater staan, maar ze spelen in kleine studio's van ca. 10 bij 15 meter (blinde gok).

----------


## Ralph Hees

Mij lijkt het ook wel leuk om mijn beroep ervan te maken, ik ga in elk geval eens kijken op het OTT. Is wel erg ver reizen, woon in limburg :EEK!: , moet nog nog 12 uren kijken op andere scholen, dus dan haal ik het wel met een dag amsterdam.

Maar wat ik me afvroeg, als je nou afgestudeert bent en je hebt het diploma. Is het dan veel gevraagd? Is er veel vraag naar afgestudeerde HBO-ers Teatertechniek?

----------


## Drive inn tnt

> Klopt. Aan het eind van het jaar hebben diverse tweetallen kleine eindejaarspresentaties van andere opleidingen technisch ondersteund. Zelf overleggen met de makers, zelf lichtplan tekenen, zelf geluidsplan maken, zelf alles inhangen/neerzetten, zelf programmeren, zelf draaien en (uiteraard) zelf breken.
> 
> Nu zijn dat geen producties die in de grote zaal of danstheater staan, maar ze spelen in kleine studio's van ca. 10 bij 15 meter (blinde gok).



En daar heb je een jaar de tijd voor? Kunnen ze niet iets groters bedenken? Of is deze opdracht niet van dermate groot belang voor het behalen van het schooljaar?

----------


## AJB

> de IAB is een particuliere opleiding, ze geven daar in 1 jaar hetzelfde als 4 jaar mbo theatertechniek alleen dan zonder de vakken die je eigelijk niet direct nodig hebt zoals Engels, Nederlands enz.



Inderdaad: heb je eindelijk kennis, kun je niet communiceren. Denk je nou echt dat je geen talenkennis en algemene ontwikkeling nodig hebt ? Het IAB is een prachtige instantie maar doorgaans voor mensen uit het vak die verdieping zoeken. Het is zeker geen "in plaats van HBO" studie. Onzinnigheden als hierboven vermeld zou ik niet teveel uitten, het doet je geloofwaardigheid weinig goeds...

Om in te gaan op de andere vraag: "is er veel vraag naar opgeleide theatertechnici". Het antwoord is: JA. In steeds meer vacatures wordt gevraagd om een degelijke vakopleiding. Uiteraard is in bedrijfmatig Nederland al reeds bekend dat bepaalde vooropleidingen een betere basis bieden dan andere. Welke invulling dit betreft kun je het beste zelf ervaren door met mensen te spreken, het dient geen doel om dat hier door te nemen.

Vind het trouwens uitstekend dat de OTT studenten samen laat werken met diverse disciplines uit het vak: communicatie is vaak lastiger dan gedacht, en ervaring hiermee is zeer goed (los van het feit dat er natuurlijk talloze knappe danseresjes meedoen aan dit soort projecten  :Smile:  )

grtz AJB

----------


## nielsg

> Hoi ben ik weer een keer,
> 
> Ik ben samen met rogier steeds bezig om een geschikte opleiding te vinden en onze voorlopige keus is het IAB in Utrecht. 
> Zijn hier nog mensen met een bepaalde mening over deze opleiding? En studie2000uden zit erop en zou hiervan verslag doen? Ben toch wel nieuwsgierig geworden...



beste nielsB
heeft u al een studie gevonden, en zo ja, welke?
gr nielsG

----------


## nielsb

Hoi Nielsg,

ik ben nog steeds zoekende maar het IAB trekt mij wel heel erg. 
Wat betreft de communicatie, ik doe nu havo en daar geven ze Nederlands en Engels dus daar kan ik mij wel aardig in redden.

----------


## jurjen_barel

> En daar heb je een jaar de tijd voor? Kunnen ze niet iets groters bedenken? Of is deze opdracht niet van dermate groot belang voor het behalen van het schooljaar?



Zulk soort opdrachten zullen niet je overgang bepalen, je krijgt er geen cijfer voor of zo. Wel kijken de technici van school en de productieleider hoe je je functie vervult en kunnen je tips geven. De studieleider zou wel graag willen dat je meer van dit soort 'klussen' zou kunnen doen binnen school, maar zodra je hiervoor lessen moet skippen krijgt hij 't toch wel enigzins benauwd. Grote voorstellingen in de theaterzalen gaan vaak naar de 3de en 4de jaars studenten, maar als je hebt laten zien dat je echt wat in je mars hebt, kun je al eerder in de grote zaal een fucntie vervullen.

Op dit moment (tweede jaar dus) zijn er weer een aantal klasgenoten bezig met binnenschoolse voorstellingen, dus er worden wel voorstellingen door het hele jaar heen gedraaid. Met name met kerst gaat het weer een drukte worden met afstudeervoorstellingen.





> Mij lijkt het ook wel leuk om mijn beroep ervan te maken, ik ga in elk geval eens kijken op het OTT. Is wel erg ver reizen, woon in limburg, moet nog nog 12 uren kijken op andere scholen, dus dan haal ik het wel met een dag amsterdam.



Een klasgenoot van mij komt uit omgeving Venlo. Kwestie van een mooie kamer vinden in de buurt van school.  :Wink: 





> Maar wat ik me afvroeg, als je nou afgestudeert bent en je hebt het diploma. Is het dan veel gevraagd? Is er veel vraag naar afgestudeerde HBO-ers Teatertechniek?



Ik weet niet of er veel vraag is naar technici met diploma. Technici onder elkaar zeggen vaak dat je veelal hetzelfde en zelfs meer kan leren in de praktijk (en die mening deel ik ook), maar ik kan me ook goed voorstellen dat de leidinggevenden in schouwburgen en theatergezelschappen zo'n papiertje wel fijn vinden. Verkijk je er alleen niet op dat ze niet zomaar iemand aannemen, zonder dat ze je kennen.

Een paar maanden terug was er een alumni-dag voor reeds afgestudeerde OTT-ers en wat ik heb meegekregen is dat toch een flink aantal wel ergens een leidinggevende functie hebben gekregen uiteindelijk. Je moet alleen niet denken dat je zulke functies al meteen krijgt op het moment dat je papiertje in je handen gedrukt hebt gekregen.  :Smile:

----------


## Mike Manders

ze hebben mij nog nooit naar een diploma gevraagd. Tip: ga meelopen met een PA firma of met een tourtje en hou je oren en ogen goed open. Leer kabels rollen, ga oefenen met een graphic EQ+SM58 en luister 10 uur per dag naar vele soorten muziek. En kies duidelijk voor een van de volgende richtingen: Monitors, óf FOH, óf Licht... specialisatie is alles, gebeurd in Nederland veel te weinig. De ene dag zie je iemand licht doen, de volgende dag mag ie vrachtwagen rijden en de video bedienen of monitors doen......

----------


## Nisha

al staat het op een papiertje dat je geluidstechinicus bent.
wilt het niet zeggen dat je het in de praktijk ook waar kan maken.
ik heb zelf een mbo diploma op grafisch lyceum gehaald in r'dam.
weliswaar MBO terwijl ik toch VWO heb afgerond,
dit heb ik gekozen omdat ik toendertijd vond dat hbo te diep inging op de theorie.
ik wou toch echt meer de praktijk in lekker doen niet nog eens een studie.

groejtes.

----------


## nielsb

Heb je daar nu geen spijt van dan? Ik zit nog te twijfelen, ook ik wil niet al te ver op de theorie ingaan, maar krijg je daar later als je groot en wijs bent geen spijt van?:P

----------


## Studio 2000 uden

oke hier dan de leerling van het IAB, 
ik volg nu dus al 2 mnd deze opleiding en loop op dit moment ook nog stage.
in deze twee maanden zijn we vooral bezig geweest met conventioneel licht. oftwel wat is een par ,pc, fresnel, profiel enz enz. hoe stel je ze, hoe sluit je ze aan, hoeveel watt zijn ze, wat zit erin enz enz. ook hebben we lichtstanden leren tikken op een lichtcomputer en op een rock en roll tafel. zeer interresant allemaal. we maken nu de sprong naar het "intelligent" licht, bewegend licht dus. want een yoke spot is alles behalve slim.
op het geluid gebied hebben we verschillende hoortrainingen gehad en leren we frequenties benoemen en ze ook te filteren. Routing van tafels begrijpen en zelf een pa systeem aansluiten en storingen zoeken. Wat doet geluid hoe klinkt t, alle basis zit in de eerste weken.
Op het gebied van ATT (algemene theater techniek) zit het ook wel goed.
we krijgen les in veiligheid en hebben recent ons hoogwerkers certificaat gehaald. verders zijn we nu bezig met VBT-A en krijgen ook lessen in rigging. Deze cursus komt dan wel niet van De Heer Bakker, is wel van hem volgens mij, want ik zag een mooie kistje met zijn naam erop, met daarin de spullen voor Kees Wekker en zijn tijger , maar van onze wel geliefde Heer R. de Koning.

Op dit moment lopen we allemaal een paar dagen in de week stage, en touren we met een theater gezelschap mee door het land.

al met al, ik vind zelf dat ik een goede keuze heb gemaakt, en ik heb er vanaf dag 1 nog steeds enorme zin in, ondanks dat ik er 2 uur voor moet reizen.

ik hou jullie op de hoogte

----------


## liesbeth

Wat vind ik het heerlijk om te zien hoe bepaalde mensen steeds maar weer kunnen strijden om hun gelijk te halen over bepaalde opleidingen. Het is net een soap waarin iedereen tegen elkaar aan het opboksen is om te laten zien dat ze de beste zijn en het beter weten. 

Natuurlijk, het zijn 'maar' meningen en iedereen zijn recht om deze te verkondigen. En doe dat ook. graag zelfs! Ik vind het fantastich om die strijd te lezen, vooral als de spanningen hoger op gaan lopen en ik van elders berichten hoor dat mensen het nodig vinden om mee te moeten reageren en dat de tonen nijdiger worden! Dan is het in deze forum nog ernstig gematigd! Ook leuk hoor!

Tja en eigenlijk zondig ik me nu door er een reactie op te geven, want dat is natuurlijk waar het om draaid. Hellaas zie ik het als een discussie die niet tot een goed of gezamelijk eind kan komen. 
Wellicht een idee om eens een discussie te organiseren over opleidingen? Lekker in de kroeg of zaal pittige meningen verkondigen? Ik wil graag helpen hoor, ik neem de EHBO doos wel mee!

Ja nu ben ik flauw bezig, ik geef het toe. Maar toch ben ik van mening dat het misschien geen slecht idee is om het gesprek niet steeds herhalend via de forums te voeren maar eens echt tegen over elkaar te staan.

Wie weet, ooit.....

liesbeth

----------


## nielsb

ben gister bij die opendag geweest van het HBO theatertechniek in Amsterdam. Op zich een hele mooie school maar de nadruk ligt daar wel heel erg op theater en ik wil naar de evenementen toe dus die opleiding is niet echt helemaal wat ik zoek. Nu vroeg ik mij af of dat op het MBO theatertechniek ook zo is. Hoop dat 1 van jullie mij iets meer informatie kan geven over het MBO, krijg je daar ook dans-, kunst-, en muziek-geschiedenis?

Alvast bedankt!

----------


## showband

@nielsb
Ik ben van mening (schiet mij maar af) dat je op school je "gereedschap" moet leren. Of je nu leert riggen/kleuren/mixen in een theaterschool of een rock´n´roll school zou voor je schoolstof niet uit moeten maken.

Net zo goed als je toonladders bij klassiek en pop kan leren spelen. 

Het kunstige deel waarvoor je werk gaat krijgen is je persoon die de lesstof weet toe te passen en ermee tot iets beters kan komen dat je voorgangers. En "beter dan bestaat" valt geen school voor te vinden. Zoek de beste opleiding op exact gebied en ga erbij klussen om de wereld te begrijpen. Een 1Kw PAR terkt net zo veel stroom als een 1Kw theaterlamp hoor. Dus een MBO zoeken omdat de signatuur van de HBO niet aanstaat kan mijn pet niet bij.

Correct me if i´m wrong

----------


## Ralph Hees

Ik ben gisteren ook naar de opendag geweest, het lijkt mij echt leuk om te doen. Alleen kijk ik er echt tegen op om op kamers te gaan, omdat ik van mijn studie financiering grotendeels zal moete overleven en de school betalen. Mij lijken op dit moment 2 opleidingen wel leuk, de theatertechniek en de Technische informatica op Fontys. Het zal een moeilijke keuze voor me worden, ook kwa levensstijl...

----------


## jurjen_barel

> Ik ben gisteren ook naar de opendag geweest, het lijkt mij echt leuk om te doen. Alleen kijk ik er echt tegen op om op kamers te gaan, omdat ik van mijn studie financiering grotendeels zal moete overleven en de school betalen. Mij lijken op dit moment 2 opleidingen wel leuk, de theatertechniek en de Technische informatica op Fontys. Het zal een moeilijke keuze voor me worden, ook kwa levensstijl...



Ralph, van je kale uitwonend-stufi kun je niet een kamer en je studie betalen. Als je mazzel hebt kun je van de stufi 2/3 van je kamer betalen, dan de rest nog+levensvoorzieningen en dan nog je studie. Kortom: een baantje erbij zoeken. En dat geldt voor iedere studie, niet alleen de OTT.

Over de open dag gesproken: ik was die jongen die tot 15:00 in de bruggen van de theaterzaal rondliep. Daarvoor de voorstelling in het schaaltheater opgebouwd.  :Wink:

----------


## moderator

@Liesbeth,

Leren ze op de opleiding die je volgt ( deze HBO studie?) ook leesbaar Nederlands te schrijven en een boodschap te plaatsen?

Bemerk ik dat het jouw wens is om de mensen die hun mening op een forum verkondigen structureel te laten meedenken in de samenstelling, opbouw en inhoud van jouw studie?


Kan het niet helemaal helder uit je bericht halen, dus vandaar de wens voor verduidelijking.
Alvast dank voor je toelichting.

----------


## nielsb

2 Showband,

Ik bedoelde niet het verschil tussen lampen, dat een 1kw par evenveel stroom trekt als een 1 kw theaterlamp kan volgensmij ieder weldenkend mens zich wel bedenken. Maar de artistiek leider op het HBO zegt dat je een ''click'' met het theater moet hebben om al door de selectie heen te komen en die click is bij mij niet helemaal aanwezig. Daarom vroeg ik mij af of ze dat bij het MBO ook hebben.

----------


## voederbietel

ik met met nielsb naar de opendag geweest, ik vond dat ze in amsterdam de boel goed voor mekaar hebben en het volgens mij ook een goed niveau is. maar het klopt wel dat ze daar eigenlijk puur voor het theater gaan en dat vind ik wel jammer. (ook al moet je iets wat goed is niet veranderen) ik doe nu sound en vision (mbo) en daar worden we meer opgeleid voor de evenementen(nou loopt hier niet alles op rolletjes maar het is wel hetgene wat ik wil)

het mooiste is een opleiding waar je echt in de practijk werkt met de freelancers, bedrijven en apparatuur  die je later tegen zult komen maarja die is er nu niet op hbo dus denk ik eigenlijk, overweeg eens goed of het jou om het papiertje gaat of om hetgeen wat je wil, en als evenementen is wat je wil denk ik dat je niet moeilijk moet doen of je nou hbo doet of mbo.
ook al is hbo mooier als je daar een papiertje van hebt!

(ikzelf ben liever gelukkig en ben blij met wat ik doe dan dat het mij om mbo of hbo gaat.) :Smile:

----------


## nielsb

Ik doe ook liever met plezier de opleiding dan dat het om het papiertje gaat. Ik zit nu dus ook heel serieus te overwegen om MBO te gaan doen, ben net terug van een opendag van verschillende HBO opleidingen maar hier ook niet echt gevonden wat ik zoek. Mij maakt het verder ook niet uit of het HBO is of MBO, als ik mijn doel er maar mee kan bereiken. En ik moet het met voederbietel eens zijn dat ze het in amsterdam heel goed voor elkaar hebben....

----------


## jurjen_barel

> Ik doe ook liever met plezier de opleiding dan dat het om het papiertje gaat. Ik zit nu dus ook heel serieus te overwegen om MBO te gaan doen, ben net terug van een opendag van verschillende HBO opleidingen maar hier ook niet echt gevonden wat ik zoek. Mij maakt het verder ook niet uit of het HBO is of MBO, als ik mijn doel er maar mee kan bereiken. En ik moet het met voederbietel eens zijn dat ze het in amsterdam heel goed voor elkaar hebben....



Het klopt inderdaad dat de OTT heel erg op theater gespitst is, maar doe eens een poging hoeveel mensen de studie doen die uiteindelijk meer met R&R bezig zijn, dan met theater? Toch wel een hoop. Bovendien leer je in de theaterwereld hele handige dingen die je bij evenementen weinig tegenkomt, maar wel heel goed zou kunnen gebruiken. De basis voor een bandje belichten leer je met theaterbelichting (dat doe je niet met 10 knipperende en wapperende intelli's, maar dat doe je met conventioneel licht). Tijdens de vele projecten is er genoeg ruimte om je theatervoorstelling toch een evenementenkarakter mee te geven.
Je moet uiteraard wel braaf alle theatervakken meedoen, maar doe er je voordeel mee!
En ergens heeft de OTT ook wel een klein evenementenkarakter, wat het duidelijkst terugkomt in het vak ProjectManagement in het eerste jaar.  :Wink:

----------


## voederbietel

> Het klopt inderdaad dat de OTT heel erg op theater gespitst is, maar doe eens een poging hoeveel mensen de studie doen die uiteindelijk meer met R&R bezig zijn, dan met theater? Toch wel een hoop. Bovendien leer je in de theaterwereld hele handige dingen die je bij evenementen weinig tegenkomt, maar wel heel goed zou kunnen gebruiken. De basis voor een bandje belichten leer je met theaterbelichting (dat doe je niet met 10 knipperende en wapperende intelli's, maar dat doe je met conventioneel licht). Tijdens de vele projecten is er genoeg ruimte om je theatervoorstelling toch een evenementenkarakter mee te geven.
> Je moet uiteraard wel braaf alle theatervakken meedoen, maar doe er je voordeel mee!
> En ergens heeft de OTT ook wel een klein evenementenkarakter, wat het duidelijkst terugkomt in het vak ProjectManagement in het eerste jaar.



daar heb je wel een puntje ja maar voor mij zou het niet de geweldigste opleiding zijn aangezien ik nu al zeer druk ben met leuke klussen en hetgeen wat ik wil, en daar wordt wel aangegeven dat je niet heel veel tijd naast de opleiding hebt om in de evenementen tak bij te beunen. 
en ik denk dat ik (terwijl ik heel erg bezig ben mij in de markt te werken) het moeilijk trek om 4 jaar veel klussen af te wijzen voor een kant die ik later (waarschijnlijk) niet op ga (al vind ik wel dat je je breed moet scholen)

off topic: bij welk bedrijf  leerje om je Front met koppen te doen :EEK!:   :Confused:   (behalve op hele uitzonderljke klussen)

----------


## nielsb

> Het klopt inderdaad dat de OTT heel erg op theater gespitst is, maar doe eens een poging hoeveel mensen de studie doen die uiteindelijk meer met R&R bezig zijn, dan met theater? Toch wel een hoop. Bovendien leer je in de theaterwereld hele handige dingen die je bij evenementen weinig tegenkomt, maar wel heel goed zou kunnen gebruiken. De basis voor een bandje belichten leer je met theaterbelichting (dat doe je niet met 10 knipperende en wapperende intelli's, maar dat doe je met conventioneel licht). Tijdens de vele projecten is er genoeg ruimte om je theatervoorstelling toch een evenementenkarakter mee te geven.
> Je moet uiteraard wel braaf alle theatervakken meedoen, maar doe er je voordeel mee!
> En ergens heeft de OTT ook wel een klein evenementenkarakter, wat het duidelijkst terugkomt in het vak ProjectManagement in het eerste jaar.



De man die ons de voorlichting over de school gaf vertelde dat 85% van de afgestudeerden in het theater terecht kwamen en de overige 15% niet maar toch ook weer wel... Ben er nog steeds niet helemaal over uit wat hij daarmee nu bedoelde...
Maar ik snap de boodschap van je bericht en houd hem in mijn achterhoofd :Wink:

----------


## liesbeth

> Bemerk ik dat het jouw wens is om de mensen die hun mening op een forum verkondigen structureel te laten meedenken in de samenstelling, opbouw en inhoud van jouw studie?
> 
> 
> Kan het niet helemaal helder uit je bericht halen, dus vandaar de wens voor verduidelijking.
> Alvast dank voor je toelichting.



Dus bij deze

Het is niet _mijn wens_ dat mensen, behalve de studieleiding van de opleidingen die ik toendertijd bewust heb gekozen, zich gaan bemoeien met _mijn gekozen_ opleiding. Ik ben van mening dat een aankomend student bij de opleiding ook (onbewust) voor een bepaalde leerweg kiest.
Het lijkt me interesanter om te horen wat voor ideeën er te grondslag aan een opleiding kunnen liggen om _wederzijds begrip_ voor opleidingen te kunnen opbrengen en de verschillen positief te benaderen. (waarom wel voor die en niet voor die kiezen...)
Ik persoonlijk ben nieuwsgierig geraakt in hoe mensen (techniek)opleidingen vorm geven, maar steeds dezelfde discussie op het forum vind ik saai en vervelend worden. Vooral omdat ik het idee heb dat persoonlijke motieven (wrok) ervoor zorgen dat een opleiding niet goed gevonden wordt. Dat laatste puntje zou ik graag anders zien.

Daarom pleit ik ervoor om eens een middagje of dergelijke te organiseren waar mensen _die willen_ hun visie op onderwijs in de theatertechniek branche met elkaar kunnen delen. Dit om de kwaliteit van de opleidingen te verbeteren maar ook om de verschillende insteek van opleidingen te kunnen begrijpen.
Ik vraag me alleen af of er vraag naar is, of dat het zich slechts tot enkele personen richt die zich op dit forum bewegen.

Ik hoop dat het zo duidelijker is.

----------


## moderator

Hartelijk dank voor je heldere toelichting Liesbeth,

Wat jij beoogt is wat hier feitelijk al gebeurt, mensen treden met elkaar in discussie.
De motieven voor een bepaalde stellingname zijn niet altijd even duidelijk, de argumenten die worden aangevoerd zijn niet altijd relevant, maar zou dit veel schelen met een discussie die we verkrijgen met een debatvorm en een zaaltje?

Studenten hebben, als je sommige deelnemers mag geloven, niet altijd het juiste aanbod.
Veel kritiek op de HBO opleidingen beslaat de inhoud van de lesstof.
In het verleden is er door sommige opleidingen bijzonder hooghartig omgegaan met de kritiek die vanuit het veld ( de stagebedrijven, beoogde werkplekken van afgestudeerden) werd geuit op de opleidingen.
Een soortgelijke discussie vinden we rond de MBO opleiding sound&vision.

Vergeet niet dat op het HBO mensen worden opgeleid voor een redelijk nieuwe beroepen, ook nog eens een beroepsgroep die slecht georganiseerd is vanauit de werknemers kant en daarmee geen tot weinig sturing ondervind vanuit het werkveld.

Ik geloof nooit dat de mensen die hier kritiek uitten op de HBO opleidingen dit doen uit rancune danwel wrok.
Een heleboel van die mensen hebben namelijk oftewel in het verleden bijgedragen aan de inhoud van de opleiding, hebben stagairs begeleid, hebben collegae die de opleidingen hebben gevolgd of zijn zelf student aan een opleiding.

Los van het bovenstaande denk ik dat je als HBO blij moet zijn dat zoveel mensen ongevraagd hun mening geven over de inhoud van de opleiding, zolang er over je opleiding wordt gesproken en je als opleiding kunt aantonen dat je innoveert ben je op de goede weg!

----------


## showband

Ik wil graag aan het bovenstaande toevogen dat ik al inmiddels enkele jaren leerlingen van diverse conservatoria in mijn band heb. En ook al enkele jaren lang diverse uitvoeringsavonden op die (HBO) opleidingen bijwoon. 

Avonden waar "de techniek-klassen" ook cijfers staan te verdienen.

Ik ben dus een van die eindgebruikers en fungeer voor muzikanten als een soort van "stageplaats".

Als ik zeg dat zelfs medebandleden soms schrikken als er laatstejaars voorbijkomen vertel ik hopelijk niets nieuws. En vooral ook iets wat mij al weer enkele jaren behoorlijk verontrust. Mijn persoonlijk motief hiervoor is geen wrok maar de behoefte aan goede mensen!

In mijn visie.... is geen HBO in geinteresseerd. Dat is al jaren terug duidelijk geworden. Maar de leerlingen zijn wel de dupe als ze niet op tijd erachter komen. (ik geef trouwens wel workshops aan leerlingen buiten het conservatorium om. Dus behoefte bestaat er wel)

----------


## Mark Vriens

even een topic van 4 jaar geleden naar boven halen.. :Embarrassment: 
Ik zit nu in 5HAVO, en ga dit jaar dus afstuderen. Daarna wil ik een opleiding geluid/lichttechniek doen, maar de meeste opleidingen die ik heb gezien zijn MBO, wat dus niet echt handig is met mijn HAVO-diploma.
Zijn er al mensen die ervaring hebben met HBO geluid/lichttechniek?
Ik had zelf al naar de Theaterschool in Amsterdam gezocht en Hogeschool Zuyd in Heerlen (vervolgens CMD als ik het goed heb), maar hier zitten erg strenge toelatingseisen aan(niet dat het erg is  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): ), maar bij een aantal andere opleidingen moet je óf 18 jaar zijn, óf erg veel kennis hebben van apparatuur.
Mijn andere optie was om na de HAVO een jaar een avondopleiding te doen van geluidstechniek (niks HBO of iets dergelijks, voor jezelf) en daarnaast overdag bij een licht en geluidstechniek bedrijf te gaan werken.

Ik hoor jullie reacties wel!

Mark

----------


## BJD

Lees ook dit topic eens door: http://www.licht-geluid.nl/forum/de-...24791-hku.html

----------


## MarkRombouts

> Mijn andere optie was om na de HAVO een jaar een avondopleiding te doen van geluidstechniek (niks HBO of iets dergelijks, voor jezelf) en daarnaast overdag bij een licht en geluidstechniek bedrijf te gaan werken.
> 
> Ik hoor jullie reacties wel!
> 
> Mark



Ik denk dat het erg lastig zal worden om als beginner alleen OVERDAG bij een licht en geluidsbedrijf te gaan werken. In deze branche is er nu eenmaal erg veel werk in de avonden, nachten en weekenden. Een combinatie met een avondstudie vind ik dus niet echt voor de hand liggend.

----------


## Mark Vriens

Vergeten bij te zeggen: Opleiding is van maandag tot donderdag, rest is vrij zeg maar

----------


## Drumvogel

Vreemd dat als er in ons vakgebied over opleidingen wordt gepraat dat iedereen zich verschuilt achter ervaring. Als je leraar wordt is een opleiding toch ook vereist? Je zegt toch niet: ik heb al 15 jaar op school gezeten en daardoor weet ik wel hoe het moet.

Bij een opleiding leer je niet alleen theorie. De stages zijn toch om in het vakgebied ervaring op te doen. Maar de theorie is wel belangrijk. Hoeveel professionals hangen nog te veel gewicht in het dak. Liggen te hobbien met krachtstroom. En noem maar op.

Opleidingen zijn juist goed. Theorie is ook gebaseerd op praktijk.

Ik zou lekker een opleiding in Werktuigbouwkunde gaan doen. Lekker breed opgeleid. Pak dan een minor in psychologie om te leren hoe je met alle mensen moet omgaan in het wereldje. Of entertainment management. Leren hoe onze opdrachtgevers te werk gaan. Of transport. Of personeelsplanning.

De mogelijkheden zijn heel ruim in de entertainmentwereld. Maar onthoudt goed: hoeveel van ons zijn na hun 40e nog in dit vakgebied aan de gang?
Hoeveel hebben een versleten rug van het sjouwen.
Wie vallen er af doordat ze voor hun relatie kiezen? Of kinderen krijgen.

Tuurlijk zijn er binnen het vakgebied veel mogelijkheden om dit te tackelen. Maar door jezelf breed op te leiden heb je straks lekker de mogelijkheid iets anders te gaan doen. In de 'grotemensenwereld' is het heel normaal om door te leren en cursussen te volgen.

Het is alleen maar goed om je goed op te leiden. En dan kun je lekker in het weekend je ervaring op doen. Heb je een lekker zakcentje naast je studiebeurs. En als je het vak niks vind kun je altijd nog bij een bedrijf aan de gang met andere werkzaamheden. En dan komt je ervaring van licht- en geluidellende mooi van pas. Mooi op je CV. Kwaliteiten/ervaring: Thinking outside the box.

----------


## renevanh

> Ik denk dat het erg lastig zal worden om als beginner alleen OVERDAG bij een licht en geluidsbedrijf te gaan werken.



Als beginner juist niet. Je kan bij heel wat bedrijven via Payroll de hele week op het magazijn werken.  :Wink:

----------


## hardstyle

Ik citeer van de HAN (Hogeschool Arnhem en Nijmegen), deze opleiding staat op mijn lijstje van welke opleidingen me interessant lijken:

*Electrotechniek:*

Vind jij de installaties voor licht en geluid tijdens een popconcert minstens zo boeiend als de popgroep die optreedt? Plaats jij zelf een nieuwe voeding in je PC als dat nodig is? En ben je geïnteresseerd in nieuwe manieren om duurzame stroom op te wekken? Voor denkers en voor doeners is er de opleiding Elektrotechniek!

Misschien weet je al precies wat je na je havo, vwo of mbo gaat doen. Maar misschien weet je op dit moment alleen nog maar dat je iets in de techniek zoekt, maar niet precies wat. We laten je graag zien hoe leuk en veelzijdig Elektrotechniek is!
*Mechatronica in Nijmegen*
Je kunt de opleiding in Arnhem doen, maar wanneer je nu al weet dat je in de Mechatronica gaat, kun je in Nijmegen starten met een speciale propedeuse elektrotechniek / werktuigbouwkunde.

*Aan de slag met jouw opleiding*

Er is veel vraag naar elektrotechnisch ingenieurs. Je kunt direct na je studie bij veel verschillende bedrijven aan de slag. Bijvoorbeeld als ontwerper, adviseur, test engineer, service engineer, accountmanager/commercieel ingenieur, projectleider of ondernemer.


bron: Elektrotechniek - Hbo bachelor opleiding (voltijd) | HAN.nl

----------

